# Motorized Drying/Curing Table



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

For the What It's Worth File:

Some of us who reside in colder climates with unheated shops occasionally need a little help getting our small projects to dry/cure and/or setup. 

To get around this problem I found a motorized barbecue rotisserie motor at my local second hand store for $10 and, using some old CB radio brackets I was able to make a stand for it. 

With those and some other odds and ends that I had lying around the shop, (including a small piece of plywood that I cut into the shape of a plate) I cobbled together the following jig.

I currently use a medium size cardboard box and a heat lamp to provide a source of heat. This jig will slowly rotate the item placed on it and allow an even application of the heat to speed drying time. 

Plus, I gotta admit it was fun throwing it together.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cool...I love tinkerin'! It's almost a lost art. So, how is it working out?(A successful tink is one that actually does what the tinker intended it to do) I''ve got a few 'fails' in the recycle pile, waiting to be reincarnated as something useful. And, yes, the best part of tinkerin' is putting it together and watchin' it run.
Good work:thumbsup:


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, I haven't tried it out beyond ensuring the turntable turns. I do have a project that I am working on that I will use this jig for but I can't post a pic of it yet cuz it's the wife's birthday present and she occasionally checks out this forum!


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is my latest jewelry box project. The spray on poly is curing under the watchful eye of the heat lamp. So far so good.


----------

